# Turn off caching for website?



## Jhelms (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I am no webmaster but dabble and have to keep up my site. The site goes through a lot of revisions and this causes issues as the previous versions are cashed and many do not know to hit the refresh button or to clear cache.

Anyone have a simple way to simply turn it off for the site so that the site loads clean every time?

Currently I just use web easy 10 as I have used it since version 8 (works well, is quick and easy with decent results)


----------



## pbm86 (Mar 2, 2015)

I guess you have problem with cached css and or javascript files. Adding a some kind of query parameter to the file names in the source seems the most simple solutions. style.css?v=10 by example.


----------



## nightriderjt (May 26, 2015)

Just add those meta tags in the head in every page and you are fine

```
<meta http-equiv="Expires" content="0">
        <meta http-equiv="Pragma" content="no-cache">
        <meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-cache">
```


----------



## Jhelms (May 26, 2015)

Interesting - will give it a shot! Appreciate the post!


----------

